# Aktualisierung und Kontextmenü von RSS-Feeds in Firefox



## designor (7. März 2009)

Hallo Forum,

im Firefox werden RSS-Feeds doch als dynamische Lesezeichen abgelegt. Nun möchte ich in frei einstellbaren Zeitabständen den RSS-Feed neu laden. Manche Feeds halten sich selber aktuell, aber zum Beispiel der von tutorials.de muß immer manuell aktualisiert werden.
Die Erweiterung  "ReloadEvery" funktioniert zwar für einzelne Tabs, aber nicht für dyn. Lesezeichen...

Außerdem würde ich gern die Reihenfolge der Einträge im Kontextmenü von dyn. Lesezeichen selbst festlegen, bzw. überhaupt die Reihenfolge der Einträge in Kontextmenüs in Firefox.
Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------

